# Light for 4 foot vivarium



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Hiya I'm planning on building a 4x2x2 foor vivarium and want a tube light. It's the first time build one and am a bit confussed as to what type, size and wattage I'll need. It's for a Collared Lizard. 

I was thinking of using an exo terra repti glo 10.0 but it says on their site "Recommended for use with screened terrariums; terrariums with dense screen covers (screens can filter out UVB rays)"

Soo guess I can't use them. 

Any recomendtions? I need one that gives out D3. Are they that much better when they have them dual tube lights?

Also I have a basking lamp already, it's a komodo ceramic lamp fixture with 60w bulb, will I need another bulb? If so what wattage.


----------



## CaptNau (Jul 7, 2010)

for my 4x2x2 i use a Arcadia 12% D3 Reptile lamp 36" 30 watts mounted on the back wall so my beardie can get close to it if she wants.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Will this be okay for mine if I mount it on the ceiling? I've read a few comments on here about Beardies having to be within so many inches of the lights but I can't find any thing on the website that says anything about it.


----------



## CaptNau (Jul 7, 2010)

as long as the beardy (if thats what you are getting it for) can get within 6/8"s of the UV light the ceiling of the viv should be fine, mines on the back wall with some bamboo root near it so she can get as close as she wants to it.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

No mine's a Collarded Lizard but have read a few post about Beardies having to be so close to the lights. Thought it would be the same for Collareds.

I'm think I'm being thick here but if my viv is 2 foot high then wont she be around 22 inches away from the light? 

Also do they come with holders? as I've found the tube on a website but no holders.

Sorry for the delay inposting, I keep loosing my internet connection.


Okay now I read that through I think you mean the light that's emitted from the bulb.


----------



## CaptNau (Jul 7, 2010)

you can get a aracdia starter for them which comes with holders do a quick goodle search and you'll find it. hope this helps.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

the reason they say you should be able to get within at least 12" of the tube is that the uv outut from the bulbs decrease very rapidly the further away you get from the bulb. also depends on the amount of uv light required by the lizzard. obviouly beardies are desert reptiles so naturally recieve alot of uv light.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I've decided to mount it on the back wall so she can choose to get nearer to it when ever she wants. 
I really wanted to make a rock back ground though


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Gentoo said:


> No mine's a Collarded Lizard but have read a few post about Beardies having to be so close to the lights. Thought it would be the same for Collareds.
> 
> I'm think I'm being thick here but if my viv is 2 foot high then wont she be around 22 inches away from the light?
> 
> ...


You could build or install a basking perch directly under the light, which should lift her to the required distance. An attractive large piece of driftwood or bogwood could look good in a dryland- style viv.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

you can still make a fake background. just have to bits of wood which you are using to mount you light to attached into the fake bacground a screwed from the back of the viv. thats how i was gonna do mine if i had made the fack background higher.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> You could build or install a basking perch directly under the light, which should lift her to the required distance. An attractive large piece of driftwood or bogwood could look good in a dryland- style viv.


 Thanks for the suggestion, I'll do that. I didn't think a Collared would bask under these types of lights but I've just found a website as well about UV light and it seems they do.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

thething84 said:


> you can still make a fake background. just have to bits of wood which you are using to mount you light to attached into the fake bacground a screwed from the back of the viv. thats how i was gonna do mine if i had made the fack background higher.


I'm gonna try and build her a back ground she can climb so don't want the UV light there.
I've decided to put the light on the ceiling and make one or two ledges.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Gentoo said:


> I'm gonna try and build her a back ground she can climb so don't want the UV light there.
> I've decided to put the light on the ceiling and make one or two ledges.


 
koool. i have put several ledges in my beardie viv which has allowed me to put my uvb tube alot higher up the wall.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Old pic now but heres 1 of my collared vivs,as said a arcadia 12% is ideal


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

karma said:


> Old pic now but heres 1 of my collared vivs,as said a arcadia 12% is ideal


Aww she looks so tiny in there, love the background. Is yours 3' high?

Definetly going for the Arcadia as all the reviews I'm read gave it top marks. Thanks for the recommendation CaptNau.

Does anyone use the reflectors? are they any good?


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to jump in but seeing as this is all about uv lights i wondered if anyone can tell me if what I have done so far looks right (is the reflector on the right way up)





















again hope you dont mind me putting this here

Belinda







[/U]


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

you ideally want the reflector above the lamp as your trying to reflect all the light downwards. 

and yes do use reflectors. they increase the amount of usefull uv given out by the bulb quite abit.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you will turn the other way


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Thank you will turn the other way


you my have to play with it. but as said you want it to reflect your light downwards. think i have sorta positioned mine so it reflects most light towards the bottom middle of the viv i believe.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Gentoo said:


> Aww she looks so tiny in there, love the background. Is yours 3' high?
> 
> Definetly going for the Arcadia as all the reviews I'm read gave it top marks. Thanks for the recommendation CaptNau.
> 
> Does anyone use the reflectors? are they any good?


He wont be happy you calling him a she :lol2:nope its just a 4x2x2 most of my vivs are but i do have 1 probs 6/8inch taller but not that 1


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh I thought male Collareds were blue and green, mine looks the same as yours and thought mine was a female after searching google. 
Gonna have another look...

2' hight should be loads of space for mine then.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Gentoo said:


> Oh I thought male Collareds were blue and green, mine looks the same as yours and thought mine was a female after searching google.
> Gonna have another look...
> 
> 2' hight should be loads of space for mine then.


 If I remember rightly, males only colour up in breeding season.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I've read a few care sheets and it says females change colour in breading season.

I think maybe the photo isn't showing the brighter colours.

Edit, got that wrong, they both colour up in breading season.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

True they will fire up some nice brighter colours during breeding season,thats a old pic and depends if shedding or not aswell,been some lovely reds oranges from my girlies this season.

It also depends on the locale some are brighter than others,last year seen some nice bright collareds that were wild caught but this year they could be totaly different.


----------

